# Pictures of your set up?



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone have pictures of your AE setups?


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's the panels.. 8-Unisolar 64's..










Here's the battery.. 4-6 volt golf cart batteries..


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

12vman,
Nice setup... very similar:








This is four of the proposed 8 Kyocera 125 panels. The pole is already planted for the next rack of four on the other side of my tractor.









Just the same rack from a different angle...









This chassis contains the charging controls, fuses and two inverters... one 700 Watt modified sine for all the items in the barn and a 2800 Watt sine for the house. The box on the right has capacity for 20 6volt Golf cart batteries but contains six at this time. They're tied together with copper bus bar.









The top shelf within the chasis... you can see the BZ500 MPPT controller and DC power distribution components.









The six circuit subpanel for AE power distribution to those circuits we consider critical... refrig, freezer, well etc.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Very Nice Allen, now I am getting AE envy.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

Here is our crazy space age looking geo thermal unit










We also have it hooked up to our water heater so that when the ac or heat is running lots (ac now) we are able to shut off the breaker to the water heater and the unit heats it completely without any other source.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ok,my not nearly as fancy battery backup power system.

This is my Heart 458 inverter.2000 watt 120 volt modified sine wave.Runs most everything except those with an electronic clock.The plug above it is a GFCI setup.To the far right is the incoming grid power to do a charge.










Next is the remote from the inverter,showing Im taking in more than 50 amps and less than 75 amps....










These are my 8 L-16 trojan batteries.They are wet because I just finished cleaning terminals and hosed em off.










Finally my Honda EU-2000 watt Pure sine wave output genny.Puts out CLEAN power,if less than 2000 watts,I can run it.Bet you cant even hear it running,its that quiet.  
Think Mobil-1 synthetic oil for long life.Ive read you can double,and even triple a gennies life with synthetic oil.










BooBoo


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

Great photos.

Could you run a small generator like the Honda 1000i inside for 2 hours.
It burns about 12 ounces of gasoline per hour. Just curious.

I would like to put it in some sort of vented box and recover some heat somehow.
How would you vent something like, and recover some heat also?

Also, how many hours can you get out of a Honda 1000i or 2000i ???


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

JAK said:


> Great photos.
> 
> Could you run a small generator like the Honda 1000i inside for 2 hours.
> It burns about 12 ounces of gasoline per hour. Just curious.
> ...


No way would I run it inside.I ran it inside once just to show nephew how quiet it was,man,MAJOR fumes in a minute or too.No doubt those fumes would kill you fast.So no,dont try to modify and run indoors,baaaad idea.

Dont know how long one will last.For big hours,diesel is the only way to go IMHO.

But it is an awesome genny.World beater by far for weight,power and noise.Quietest genny made.

IMHO,YMMV.

BooBoo


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks again. I guess I didn't explain what I meant by venting. I would put it in a sealed cabinet that was inside but vented to the outside so the fumes stayed outside and the heat stayed inside, perhaps even heated some hot water. Might also protect it from the weather and keep the noise down. I am thinking of a house that is divided in half with a dry living area and a humid greenhouse / bathroom / laundry area. The generator would be in the greenhouse, but vented outside. Also the greenhouse would itself be vented separate from the rest of the house to control humidity and I think the plants might eat any fumes that did escape. Should be about as safe as a wood stove or an oil furnace if I do it right. A 1000i burns 0.6 pounds of gasoline per hour to generate 900w of electricity at 15% efficiency. If you recovered an additional 60% in heat you would get 75% efficiency. If you ran it for 2 hours a day you would get 1.8 kwh of electricity, perhaps 4.5 kwh of hot water, with 2.7 kwh of useful space heat and 3.0 kwh of heat lost with the exhaust fumes. 4.5 kwh of hot water would be 15,000 BTU or about 15 gallons. At a fuel to air ratio of 15:1 you would use 9 pounds of air per hour, which is about 120 ft3, or 2 cubic feet per minute. This amount wouldn't hurt to use inside air as your intake as long as the exhaust went outside, and stayed outside. Not sure the best way to recover heat off the exhaust. 

Do these generators have an exhaust pipe as such?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

JAK said:


> Do these generators have an exhaust pipe as such?


See page 47 I think it is

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/Gen_Own_Web/pages/pdf/31ZT3605.pdf

BooBoo


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks. Interesting muffler design. I guess the thing to do for cogen would be to run the exhaust through some sort of pipe in a water tank and put the muffler on the other end. Probably end up a little louder than you started I would guess. Fun think to try.

I see you could run two 1000i in parrallel when you need more power, or you could run a single 2000i. From page 39 however on emmissions I got the impression that the 2000i lasts a little longer than the 1000i (50cc), so might be the better option if you want 1500w or so when you run it. Not sure if I am reading that right. They both look like a lot of fun to run. Most people I have heard get the 2000i. I would be interested in knowing what folks got in terms of hour of operation if you nursed it, and got a little lucky. A friend of mine had a Honda 4HP four-stroke outboad on his 25' sailboat that was very impressive on the gas mileage compared to my two stroke. Quieter also compared to my 3HP two-stroke, though not as quiet as sailing. I think Honda has the small 4 stroke business figured out. It would be nice to see what they could do with small diesels if they set their minds to it.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I considered the 1000i initially,but for the cost difference thought the 2000i was better bang for the buck,it also will parrallel with another 2000i for 4000 watt output.Pretty slick machine.

Paid 849.00 plus 30 shipping I think off of ebay.They are always in short supply,ebay was the only place I could find one in stock.

BooBoo


----------

